# UP road trip pics



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we just got back from a great road trip in the UP what a beautiful state we live in. Our travels and sight seeing included Copper Harbor, Eagle Harbor, Marquette, Munising, Grand Marias, Newberry and we ended it in Mackinaw City for some widow shopping and fresh smoked fish before heading back to the cottage. Next year were going to do the lower part of the UP can't wait.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

More pics


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

OK just a few more enjoy


----------



## kaehlin (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! I have to get up there soon, been a few years since I really spent time in the UP. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, nice pics. Looks like u got to see some beautiful colors. I'm as jealous as a man could be....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Gorgeous shots!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

